# Sticker



## Lerpto (23 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai vu dans la rue ainsi que sur des photos, des possesseurs de macbook pro avec des stickers auprès de la pomme éclairée.

Je serais très intéresser à personnaliser d'avantage mon Mac. J'aurais quelques questions.

1) Dois-je en acheter des précis ? Où ceux qu'on trouve en commerce ferons l'affaire ?
2) Ceux qu'on trouve en commerce peut-on les retirer facilement ? (ne laisse pas de traces)

merci


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Décembre 2009)

plusieurs sites spécialisés, stickair, paristick, etsy...

malheureusement, j'ai jamais rien trouvé de très joli à 100%

j'ai voulu me faire un "hello i'm a &#63743;" mais pour inclure la police dans leur base de donnée il fallait payer 25&#8364; sans la production du sticker, alors j'ai laissé tomber


----------



## Lerpto (30 Décembre 2009)

Oui je l'ai vu celui-ci, je l'ai trouvé aussi assez couteux.
Ça c'est la classe !

Mais je parlais de petits sticker comme ceux-là
http://eskapadez.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/2595258091_246a3f0ecf_o.jpg

Le seul soucis qui me fais peur c'est si je veut les retirer j'ai un peur que cela laisse des traces.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

Horrible .


----------



## loading93 (18 Janvier 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> plusieurs sites spécialisés, stickair, paristick, etsy...
> 
> malheureusement, j'ai jamais rien trouvé de très joli à 100%
> 
> j'ai voulu me faire un "hello i'm a &#63743;" mais pour inclure la police dans leur base de donnée il fallait payer 25 sans la production du sticker, alors j'ai laissé tomber



contact moi par mp j'ai une solution pour toi


----------



## imagery (19 Janvier 2010)

salut si tu veux des bons stickers qui tient bien la route et assez classe voila un bon lien qui devrait tplaire
http://www.etsy.com/shop/LanaKole?section_id=6643387


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Horrible .



Ca je dois dire, qu'il est particulièrement gratiné celui-ci, +1 avec toi Corentin, je vois pas l'intêret. Par contre les stickers du lien de imagery sont magnifiques.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Moi je l'ai trouve pas top, enfin c'est marrant mais de la a ce que j'en mette un sur le mien ...


----------



## arrakiss (24 Janvier 2010)

Moi je connais ce site : http://www.skinizi.com/fr/


----------



## vincentn (24 Janvier 2010)

Perso, en ce moment j'ai le La Linea en sticker sur mon MBP. Il provient du site stickair.

On peut les retirer facilement (pas les remettre en revanche), et cela ne laisse pas de traces.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2010)

Là aussi, un peu de tout, pas mal


----------



## Ralph_ (24 Janvier 2010)

vla le mien (déja posté dans un autre topic)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Cool ton spam .


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2011)

joker62 a dit:


> Bonjour tous le monde,
> 
> j'ai découvert Frenchstickers il n'y a pas longtemps, il y en à certains qui sont intéressantsl.
> 
> À bientôt



À mon avis............ dernier joker utilisé.....!


----------



## r e m y (30 Octobre 2011)

moi j'aime bien ceux de sticker de ouf
http://www.stickers2ouf.com/


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> À mon avis............ dernier joker utilisé.....!



joker62, vous êtes le maillon faible, au revoir


----------



## debutante (25 Novembre 2011)

Pour ceux que cela interesse, il y a aussi un black friday sur le site www.santa-pi.com
Je continue ma recherche et je vous tiens au courant si je trouve d'autres site.

Bon Black Friday à tous.


----------



## StrImac (23 Mars 2012)

Hello!

Je me suis acheté il y a quelques semaines un Macbook Pro 13" directement à l'apple store du Louvre :love::love: et je cherchais à décorer mon petit bijou!!

Une connaissance m'a recommandé le site http://stickersme.com

Je viens de me commander celui-ci!:
http://stickersme.com/products/stickers-macbook-13-couleur-scrat-tient-pomme






Ils disent envoi en lettre suivie et gratuit.

Wait and see je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2012)

StrImac a dit:


> Hello!
> 
> Je me suis acheté il y a quelques semaines un Macbook Pro 13" directement à l'apple store du Louvre :love::love: et je cherchais à décorer mon petit bijou!!
> 
> ...



Pas mal du tout.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Mars 2012)

Ah oui, il est tout chou celui-là, j'ai hésité à le prendre ! Mais je suis partie dans une autre direction... bientôt une review, sans doute, je suis en train de m'arranger avec le fabricant ^^


----------



## StrImac (27 Mars 2012)

j'ai reçu le stickers hier en lettre suivie comme indiquée.

Je l'installe demain et je vous tiens au courant. Je posterais surement une petite photo de la bête 

++


----------



## StrImac (30 Mars 2012)

Bon voila 2 petites photos!

Collé en 10 minutes, comme indiqué sur la notice fournie, j'ai commencé par la pomme en finissant vers l'exterieur du sticker. 

Je suis super content de l'effet!!:love:


----------



## Fìx (30 Mars 2012)

Salut,

Le sticker est transparent ou gris? (je veux parler du contour)

Sinon, content que ça te plaise... mais moi qui suis dans le métier (je suis imprimeur et peux imprimer sur du vinyle et le découper), je trouve le contour un peu disgracieux... :rose: Mais ça c'est mon noeil de perfectionniste! :rateau:


----------



## Kamidh (30 Mars 2012)

Por mon nouveau Mac je viens de commander mes Binoclette, discret et fun parfait pour mon Mac.






Pas chère et livraison gratuite !

http://www.maisonbinoclette.com/


----------



## StrImac (30 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Le sticker est transparent ou gris? (je veux parler du contour)
> 
> Sinon, content que ça te plaise... mais moi qui suis dans le métier (je suis imprimeur et peux imprimer sur du vinyle et le découper), je trouve le contour un peu disgracieux... :rose: Mais ça c'est mon noeil de perfectionniste! :rateau:



Le contour du stickers est transparent. Je pense que c'est pour bien pouvoir l'attraper lorsque tu le colle. Je me trompe peut etre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h55 ----------




Kamidh a dit:


> Por mon nouveau Mac je viens de commander mes Binoclette, discret et fun parfait pour mon Mac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Sympa!!!


----------



## Fìx (30 Mars 2012)

StrImac a dit:


> Le contour du stickers est transparent. Je pense que c'est pour bien pouvoir l'attraper lorsque tu le colle. Je me trompe peut etre



Ah non non.... c'est uniquement pour se simplifier la vie à ne pas faire une découpe précise du visuel...   Sauf que transparent, en vinyle, ne veux pas dire invisible... malheureusement! :rateau:


----------



## ness_Du_frat (30 Mars 2012)

Ça rend vraiment sympa !
Faut vraiment que je me bouge pour commander, le mien, moi...


----------



## StrImac (4 Avril 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Ça rend vraiment sympa !
> Faut vraiment que je me bouge pour commander, le mien, moi...



Ça tombe bien, ils organisent un concours en ce moment!!

http://coreight.com/content/donne-vie-a-ton-mac-avec-stickersme-3-stickers-a-gagner

Si j'avais su, j'aurais attendu!!


----------



## kaos (6 Avril 2012)

Ben moi dans le train j'ai vu un mec ayant collé un stikers apple (livré avec les DVD osx ) sur le capot de son PC .... la vérité , ça fait pitié  et c'est pas beau :rose:

Qui veut mettre un autocollant Window sur le capot de son mac ?


----------



## Kamidh (6 Avril 2012)

Perso j'ai coller mon Apple Remote sur la pomme avec de la super glue ! Il faut afficher sa différence ! :rateau:


----------



## kaos (6 Avril 2012)

StrImac a dit:


> Bon voila 2 petites photos!
> 
> Collé en 10 minutes, comme indiqué sur la notice fournie, j'ai commencé par la pomme en finissant vers l'exterieur du sticker.
> 
> Je suis super content de l'effet!!:love:




je trouve ça immonde  mais si tu kiff 

Parc contre ça à l'air d'etre de bonne qualité


----------



## ness_Du_frat (6 Avril 2012)

Ah, arrête, c'est pas sympa, c'est hyper chou, son truc


----------



## Powerdom (8 Avril 2012)

Quelques autocollants sympa


----------



## Fìx (20 Avril 2012)

Vous préférez quoi?

*Plutôt "Old School"?






ou plutôt "New age"? 




*​


----------



## kaos (20 Avril 2012)

old school sans hésitation ! , "le new age c'est bon pour ces gauchistes de hippies ....de toute façon , je vous emmerde et je rentre a ma maison"   ça vous dis quelques chose hein ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h31 ----------

j'adore le "banksy"


----------



## Fìx (20 Avril 2012)

kaos a dit:


> old school sans hésitation ! , "le new age c'est bon pour ces gauchistes de hippies ....



J'préfère le vieux aussi.... mais j'me dis que j'suis sans doute le seul (à ce jour) à avoir le new age et donc d'en avoir l'exclusivité _*mondiale*_!!  ... donc deuze pour moi! (t'façon j'change quand j'veux! Na!   )

À part ça... j'm'escuz... mais les hippies chevelus et complètement acidés, c'était plutôt à l'époque du vieux!


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2012)

Perso, je préfère mon MBP nu.
J'aurai l'impression de mettre un autocollant Pif Gadget sur une Ferrari







Sinon, je préfère largement le "New Age".
La pomme Old Skool on l'a vu, revu et re-revu...


----------



## Fìx (20 Avril 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> Perso, je préfère mon MBP nu.
> J'aurai l'impression de mettre un autocollant Pif Gadget sur une Ferrari



Jaloux!! 




wath68 a dit:


> Sinon, je préfère largement le "New Age".
> La pomme Old Skool on l'a vu, revu et re-revu...




... mais j'te pardonne!


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2012)

et tu l'as trouvé où le New Age??? 
C'est toi qui l'as découpé dans la bâche au MOscone Center de San Francisco?


----------



## Fìx (20 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> et tu l'as trouvé où le New Age???
> C'est toi qui l'as découpé dans la bâche au MOscone Center de San Francisco?



Voilàà... et j'l'ai passée plusieurs fois en machine jusqu'à c'qu'elle rétrécisse assez pour coïncider parfaitement à la taille de celle de mon macbook.... Ensuite un coup de super-glue et zou!!  


Nan sans dec'.... j'l'ai vaguement reproduite à coup de filets de dégradés...


----------



## r e m y (20 Avril 2012)

ah ouais! classe!

Et comment t'en a fait un sticker? Imprimé sur une planche d'étiquettes papier?


----------



## Fìx (20 Avril 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> ah ouais! classe!
> 
> Et comment t'en a fait un sticker? Imprimé sur une planche d'étiquettes papier?




Ah non non.... J'fais du dur moi! Du lourd qui dure!!  


Imprimé sur vinyle adhésif transparent (Avery MPI 2040)
Imprimante : HP DesignJet L25500 (imprimante latex)
Découpé pile à la taille avec un plotter de découpe (Graphtech CE3000-120)


Bien sûr le fichier final d'impression est légèrement différent de celui que j'ai partagé sur DeviantArt (création d'un léger fond perdu et d'un tracé de découpe pour le plotter)


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

Beau boulot


----------



## wath68 (8 Mai 2012)

Ces trois-là je les trouve vraiment beaux













http://www.etsy.com/shop/HappyDecal?section_id=11359063


----------



## kaos (12 Mai 2012)

ce qui est dommage pour tout ces stikers c'est qu'ils gardent la pomme , si elle étaient partiellement recouverte , il y aurait plus de possibilité / comme l'iron man qui à l'air vraiment ridicule avec une pomme dans la main / mais si elle étaient recouverte  de façon opaque ne laissant transparaitre qu'un rond ce serait énorme .


----------



## wath68 (12 Mai 2012)

J'avais vu celui-ci sur le site etsy.com qui me branchait vraiment beaucoup, mais malheureusement il n'est plus dispo.
À part le texte que je trouve inutile, et que j'aurai viré, je le trouve parfait.


----------



## kaos (12 Mai 2012)

voilà , déjà un effort creatif


----------



## remy77190 (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, j ai trouve se site qui commence a monté un peu....http://stickers-macbook.fr/


----------



## wath68 (19 Octobre 2012)

:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (24 Octobre 2012)

wath68 a dit:


> :love::love::love::love::love:



Ninja tune ?


----------



## wath68 (24 Octobre 2012)

Voui


----------

